# معلومات عامة عن ماكينات الحفر و تصنيفها بالعربي



## aidsami (19 يوليو 2010)

تفضلوا:
معلومات عامة عن ماكينات الحفر و تصنيفها بالعربي

http://www.mediafire.com/?m61fpbro7oukh9p

لقلب الصفحات:
view----Rotation --- clockwise
او:
Affichage--- Rotation ___ Horaire


----------



## asal_80_77 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه وف القريب العاجل بامر الله سوف اقوم بوضع معلومات تفصليه عن اجهزه الحفر من حيث التركيب ونظريت العمل


----------



## dmaha (31 يوليو 2010)

الف الف شكر اخى على المعلومات المفيدة
وياريت لو تنزلنا مواضيع جديدة ومنوعة
بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## aidsami (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركتم جميعا
يتبع ان شاء الله.


----------



## chatze58 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## aidsami (14 ديسمبر 2010)

العفو، دمتم سالمين.


----------



## lolo Ismail (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكرا على المعلومات المفيده ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ..
ويكون فى ميزان حسناتكم...


----------



## aidsami (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااا للمرور العطر


----------



## inventeur (4 فبراير 2013)

عفوا الرابط لا يعمل......:81:
و مشكور على المجهود....:7:


----------



## ادور (12 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررر لكم ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## aidsami (15 مايو 2013)

no mention it ​ و فيكم بركة - وفقكم الله​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (13 يوليو 2013)

مشكو وجزاك الله خير...................​


----------



## aidsami (14 يوليو 2013)

العفو اخي الكريم


----------

